# My Project car RCM powered Subaru



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi guys, 
thought i would share my ongoing project a 2007 Hawkeye WRX RCM. After getting addicted to detailing and keeping my Subaru in tip top condition I decided I could no longer use it day to day, so I bought a cheap Clio and started looking into pushing the limited tuning I had done to another level.

Ok a few of her before she was delivered to RCM 
(www.rogerclarkmotorsport.com)














































Basic Planned spec

2.35 RCM EJ22 Remanufactured Closed deck block
Solaris ecu
6 speed gearbox. 
Rcm flywheel 
APS Front Mounted Intercooler
Full RCM exhaust 
RCM Modified Oil pump
Cosworth VVT Camshaft kit
RCM Manifold
RCM Oil Catch tank kit
800cc Fuel Injectors
Bosch Motorsport 10bar pump
APS Front Mounted Intercooler
Refurbished Subaru Spec C Inlet Manifold
Hybrid Garret RCM450 Turbo

The plan is to have a 480bhp fast road car. The engine RCM are building is more than capable of running 600 or more but useable power is the key.

Update 1

i just got back from RCM to see how things are going. Progress has been slow due to a mixture of factors, mainly how much the guys are in demand.

Anyway update time its going well 6 speed is fitted, FMIC is all done with custom pipe work which has just got back from being powder coated and the 2.35 lump is well underway. The attention to detail is amazing even powder coating pipe work black that's behind the body work, custom fabrication of carbon fibre parts etc etc. The car will be back with me in late September. Mega pleased to see how well the car is going.











thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jut a warning, my Mac just told me the site holding your pics has Malware on it. So didnt click through to view them. :thumb:

But from what I can see looks like a great car prime for tuning by RCM. Seen their work and its stunning!


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

they are on imageshack ? thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I think it's an advert on Imageshack that triggers the malware warning.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

ok thanks for that, never had any issues with imageshack


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

That's not going to be cheap? One thing for sure your going to have reliable motor after they've had there paws on it.

Love the gobstopper.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Are you on Scoobynet?

Looking forward to updates on this project!


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, i have been blown away by the attention to detail which is very important as i plan to keep this car until i am too old to enjoy it. That's the main reason for me joining up on here so i can keep her in tip top condition.

:wave:

http://bbs.scoobynet.com/members-ga...an-before-she-gets-transformed-rcm-style.html


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

NICE!!!:thumb: will be proper lively, im running 440bhp on a forged 2.5 classic that i built and its savage!!!!

RCM are one of the best in the world, i have some of there parts in mine, the only thing is the £££££££££ but you get what you pay for


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

As above, got a few RCM bits on mine and their reputation speaks for itself - I've always been impressed with their customer service when I've had dealings with them too.

Car looks like it's going to be rather quick :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Clark i blame you guys for this, lol 4 years of Detailing I just cannot sell such a mint WRX so the RCM treatment was the only way forward. The fact the car still looks as good as new (well better) is down to the help and support I have received from Rich and the team at polished bliss


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Show and go on the Scooby! Looks great and with 480bhp on tap it must leave a big grin on your face everytime your in the drivers seat


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Update time again.


----------



## BlueSE3P (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome build! Any more shots of the headers from here:










What brand crank pulley is that BTW (in the pic further up)?


----------



## Jamie-SRi (Oct 18, 2010)

Im not a big fan of Subarus but thats a really nice example you have there (the RCM one n the background of your last pic is pretty tasty too :argie: )


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top motor


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

Looking Good:thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Update

The guys at Roger Clark Motorsport have done a fantastic job, the fit and finish is simply perfection. 1200 miles running in period which is low boost and a rev limit of 5K, I am amazed by the power and acceleration it's actually scary thinking how much more power I have to come.









































:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

F1 CJE UK said:


> Clark i blame you guys for this, lol 4 years of Detailing I just cannot sell such a mint WRX so the RCM treatment was the only way forward. The fact the car still looks as good as new (well better) is down to the help and support I have received from Rich and the team at polished bliss


Glad to hear it mate and looks like the guys at RCM have done another fantastic job, probably just aswell they're not local to me or I'd spend far too much with them :lol:


----------



## Tim_2 (Dec 9, 2010)

That is looking amazing, I like the attention to detail where RCM have finished the pipework in the same red finish as the inlet manifold, it looks really clean and effective. The picture with your engine on the crane and the "gobstopper" in the background was a nice touch aswell.

Hope it gives you many years of enjoyment! That running in period is going to feel like forever :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Tim_2 said:


> That is looking amazing, I like the attention to detail where RCM have finished the pipework in the same red finish as the inlet manifold, it looks really clean and effective. The picture with your engine on the crane and the "gobstopper" in the background was a nice touch aswell.
> 
> Hope it gives you many years of enjoyment! That running in period is going to feel like forever :thumb:


thanks mate, when you get close there are loads of little small details that make the finish, i love the fact that its not OTT :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Glad to hear it mate and looks like the guys at RCM have done another fantastic job, probably just aswell they're not local to me or I'd spend far too much with them :lol:


sure they would come and pick it up for you :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh yes i do like. 4 years ago i drove a Subaru i was building for a customer with the turbo you have purchased..

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I can guarantee you will not find a more exciting way of putting power down on the tarmac. Useable power is the key to the whole project any more and twisted up pipe set up and lag. 2.33 forged, the strongest engine ever build by subaru and 450-480BHP and torque and hitting 1 bar by 2500-2800 and 1.9 bar by 3500rpm.



I have not sold my subaru wrx 04 as i will at some point be fitting that turbo, mine is,

2.0 bottom end stroked out to 2.125
2.5 forged rods
2.5 nitrile crank
race bearings and shells
arp bolts top and bottom
head work,
gt spec manifold and up-pipe and 3" from turbo back exhaust
walbro fuel pump
550cc injectors
fuel lab FPR
large top mount
Exedy Hyper single clutch
TD05-18G

My engine is built for 550bhp but i am just doing it step by step so next will be 6 speed and twin plate and then brakes and front mount, Then the blower:argie:

I know what that turbo does and i know the smile that will come across your face when you hit boost

Quality thread and quality company to do it:thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks mate, a few more photos

A few from Sunday afternoon when I went out to knock a few more miles off my running in target (scary fun) 460 miles 740 to go.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

HI all,

after a long weekend in France (550 miles in 3 days) my car is ready for its final map. 1,500 miles with no issues, which is a testament to the attention to detail that's gone into this car :notworthy.

Parts update.

The Clutch used on this car is the Exedy twin plate clutch and flywheel which is amazing after a few hours of driving its feels as normal as the standard clutch which is great when doing multiple hill starts while boarding the ferry.

I sadly even love the noise that these types of clutches make with the new induction and exhaust set up really gives a sense of theatre. I will get RCM to send me a PDF of all the parts used so i can give a better representation of the spec that RCM have built. Its save to say they have one very pleased (over the moon) customer.




































Omaha Beach










anti surge kit and the Bosch Motorsport fuel pump used on my car


----------

